# 

## witu102

Witam, powoli myślę o rozplanowaniu swojego mieszkania i spodobała mi się idea systemu multiroom.
Gotowe syetmy "profesjonalne" to koszmarne pieniądze (sam serwer na 4-6 pomieszczeń to ponad 5 tys zł). 

Pomyślałem sobie czy nie dało by się stworzyć takiego systemu taniej.
Oto na co wpadłem:


a teraz wyjaśnienie:
jako jednostki sterujące w każdym z pomieszczeń chciałbym zastosować radio internetowe Maxiumus MR2000 (4 sztuki)
http://allegro.pl/internetowe-radio-...309874157.html 
• strumieniowanie muzyki z PC w sieci, UPnP 
• cena 649zł 
do tego w salonie jako źródło dźwięku głośniki Logitech Z-5500 
http://allegro.pl/glosniki-logitech-...302171565.html
• mają służyć jako głośniki obsługujące kino domowe
• wejście COAXIAL
• cena 1089zł
w sypialni, pokoju i kuchni jako źródło dźwięku głośniki sufitowe SPE-165/WS (3x2szt)
http://allegro.pl/monacor-glosniki-s...297802142.html
• wodoodporne
• cena 149zł/2szt
nie wiem czy nie trzeba między radiem internetowym a głośnikami wzmacniacza(ewentualnie 3szt)
http://allegro.pl/wzmacniacz-audio-d...300085536.html
• moc maksymalna 200W
• cena 48zł 


Każda jednostka sterująca (Maximus) podłączona do switcha kablem RJ45
Do switcha dołączony dysk sieciowy i router WiFi
Koszt całości: 4232zł +/- (144zł-gdyby trzeba było wzmacniacze)-w koszta wliczone głośniki Logitech Z-5500 które i tak planowałem do kina domowego.
Tak czy inaczej planowałem zarówno okablowanie skrętką jak i dysk sieciowy (serwer danych) więc tego nie wliczam do kosztów.

A zatem sprawa wygląda tak, że za cenę niższą niż cena "profesjonalnego" serwera muzycznego mamy kompletny zestaw na 4 pomieszczenia z oprzyrządowaniem.
A teraz pytanie do znających się na tym temacie. Czy taka zabawa ma sens, czy będzie to działało jak multiroom i czy warto coś takiego kombinować?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## greg_25

dobrze kombinujesz. ja u siebie mam zamiar zrobic to na sonosie z serwerem plikow mp3 i radiem internetowym. jedyny minus tego rozwiazania to to, ze nie mam na razie pomyslu jak ten system zintegorwac z tradycyjnym radiem fm - moze komus sie udalo? aha, i raczej z tego co  sie dowiedzialem takie glosniczki sufitowe za pare stowek nie zagraja Ci dobrze. dlatego ja u siebie robie gniazda glosnikowe na scianie, zaraz pod sufitem.

greg

----------


## witu102

z tego co wiem, to Maximus radio FM obsługuje :smile: Nad głośnikami jeszcze nie myślałem, wiem, że w kuchni to raczej nie będę muzyki specjalnie słuchał, tylko co najwyżej wiadomości do śniadania i delikatna muza  do posiłków  :smile: 
Pewnie zaraz ktoś powie po co kupować jednostkę sterującą za 650zł skoro radyjko do kuchni mogę mieć za 50zł...otóż po to, aby móc słuchać audycji internetowych, gdzie nie ma reklam, i przy okazji własnych zbiorów mp3...do tego efekt estetyczny całej instalacji :smile:

----------


## magicc

chyba dobrze kombinujesz. Jak do tego podłączysz jeszcze dysk sieciowy, lub serwer plików   oraz tuner SAT to będziesz mógł nagrywać filmy itp.

jakby jeszcze do tego maximusa dało się wgrać jakiegoś softa i sterować także oświetleniem....

----------


## witu102

no to byłoby fanie, nie wiem czy realne, ale na razie chciałem stworzyć autonomiczną, łatwa do rozbudowy sieć multiroom. Co do dysku to planuje dać na początek jakieś 2TB np takie coś:http://allegro.pl/levelone-wap-0008-...309456978.html
I w razie potrzeby będę dokładał kolejne...do połączenia wszystkiego switch rackowy na 24 porty (powinien wystarczyć). Na dysku będzie muzyka, filmy i zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## Noxili

Moze jestem w temacie troche zielony ale mam taką uwagę:
Głośniki monacora które linkowałeś maja po 25 W RMS  . Wzmacniacz  który podlinkowałeś ma 200 W  PMPO na kanał czyli  realnie z 4-8 W RMS.Pomijam jakość (muzyka na skuterze)  Wiec bedzie to chodziło cicho /średnio. Wzmacniacz ten jest zasilany z akumulatora 12V . Zasilacz 12V musi byc badzo wysokiej klasy by zestaw ci nie "charczał" . I musi dostarczyć co najmniej tych kilka amperów pradu w szczycie.Zwykły zasilaczyk (uniwersalny  w cenie 50 -100 zł) jest za słaby. Zestaw ten chyba  będzie droższy a na pewno  gorzej brzmiący niż przyzwoity wzmacniacz na 220V  zwłaszcza jak sie rozejrzysz posród używek.  Ewentualnie rozejrzyj sie wśród  zestawów "do komputerowych"  takich firm jak logitech czy cambrigde audio .Tylko trzeba by było pokombinować z kablologią przyłaczeń. A poniewaz nie potrzebujesz do  pozostałych pomieczeń procesora dźwieku  spadif/ coaxial  to cena była by przyjaźniejsza.

----------


## witu102

dzięki za uwagę! :smile: zasilacz zalinkowałem taki, bo był mały i nie potrzebuje na nim regulacji dźwięku, radia itd..ma mi tylko wzmacniać sygnał z Maximusa. Jak już mówiłem sprawa jest rozwojowa, i aby nie popełnić jakiejś gafy wrzuciłem cały schemat na forum :smile: 

http://allegro.pl/wzmacniacz-domowy-...318908453.html
czy ten wzmacniacz byłby lepszy dla moich zastosowań?wyjście 2x50W...nie jestem pewien czy do słuchania muzyczki z radia czy w wannie trzeba więcej. Muzyki na poważnie mam zamiar słuchać na zestawie Logitecha w salonie :smile: 

W kwestii głośników znalazłem za to coś takiego:
http://allegro.pl/nowe-smukle-glosni...304888660.html
warte to coś :smile: ?

----------


## Noxili

Na pewno lepiej  to wyglada  niz ten skuterowy wzmacniaczyk . Jednak jedna tylko myśl przychodzi mi do głowy .Kurcze mam wzmacniacz o zblizonych parametrach  przynajmniej wg parametrów.Tylko ze ten wzmacniacz waży jakieś 10 Kg . Z czego ponad połowa sekcja wzmacniacza zasilacza a reszta radiatory . Elektronika to na oko z 10% masy wzmacniacza.Opisanie że ten wzmacniacz z aukcji wyciągnie 50 RMS lub 100 RMS  to tak jak stwierdzić że syrenka wyciagnie 250km/h. Zwysokiej wieży.  Reasumaując jako wzmacniacz robiacy za napęd do tych głośniczków  to to sie nawet sprawdzi. Jakość taka jak nagłośnienie w radiowęźle w szkole czy muzyczka w markecie.moze minimalnie lepiej bo kubatura inna. Jako sprzęt do robienia "tła dźwiekowego przy herbatce czy obiadku " super.Do łazienki przymoczeniu sie w wannie super bo raczej są dość odporne na wilgotne powietrze.

Co do logitecha
. Te głośniki są zaprojetowane tak żeby dobrze współpracować z  jakąś grą komputerowa czy filmem z dużą ilościa efektów specjalnych. Do muzyki  osobiście wybrałbym cos innego 
Poczytaj sobie 

http://www.ceneo.pl/;01574933-10.htm

Pamietaj ,że to wciąż sprzęt budżetowy z dorzuconym świetnym procesorem dźwięku.Przy odtwarzaniu dźwieku z normalnego źródła CD czy winyl taka konfiguracja niema sensu.

----------


## cegreg

Idea całkiem niezła  :wink: 

W kwestii głośników to proponuję najpierw kupić jedną parę na próbę. W cenie do 200zł ciężko będzie znaleźć Ci coś co w miarę będzie brzęczało. 
Zawsze w ciągu 10dni można zwrócić  :wink: 
Może jednak warto się zastanowić nad jakimiś głośnikami sufitowymi z średniej półki. Można coś znaleźć już za 400-500zł (para). Ja miałem okazję ostatnio instalować głośniki opus-a właśnie w tej cenie. Grają przyzwoicie. Kiedyś widziałem sufitowe głośniki jbl na allegro za 300zł para. Wyglądały też całkiem przyzwoicie. Nie wiem, czy to była jakaś okazja, czy one tyle normalnie kosztują. 

Najtańsza jednostka centralna multiroom wraz z jakimiś badziewnymi panelikami, nadajnikami IR itp. będzie Cię kosztowała około 4000zł. Do tego trzeba byłoby jakieś źródła - dedykowany tuner (dwa kanały tak jakby dwa tunery) od 2,5tys zł, dedykowany serwer muzyczny od 6tys itp. Także na cały zestaw trzeba wydać pewnie z 15tys zł. 

 Oczywiście można trochę pokombinować i zbudować coś w miarę taniego na samej centrali multiroom:
- dwa tunery radiowe (tak żeby min 2 osoby były w stanie słuchać różnych kanłów) na allegro można znaleźć coś ciekawego nawet po 200zł/sztuka
- jakiś dysk multimedialny z wyjściem audio i sterowaniem na pilot ir i z jakimś większym dyskiem pewnie z 1tys zł
- może jakaś podstawka pod iphone/ipad?
Jakoś dźwięku będzie na pewno dużo "lepsza", ale wygląd i możliwości tych najtańszych panelików systemów multiroom pozostawiam bez komentarza...

----------


## witu102

właśnie ze względu na cenę zdecydowałem się na takie rozwiązanie...płacę 649zł+głośniki+kable za pomieszczenie z niezależnym tunerem, dostępem do mp3 i do tego radiem internetowym... :smile:

----------


## mario0658

witam  :smile: 

Jesli chodzi o taki  system to kombinowalem pol roku i wynalazlem cos takiego  :

http://www.pixmania.pl/pl/pl/17299/2...criteresn.html

jest to cala linia  roznej wielkosci , sa tez takie  z zewnetrznym  zasilaczem  co ma znaczenie np w lazience przy wannie.

Mam to wszystko zamontowane  , ale z mojego doswiadczenia te upnp to masakra , fakt dziala ale szukanie i czekanie na jakies mp3 mnie po prostu wnerwia  :smile: 
Tak naprawde uzywam radia fm i internetowego , reszta jest mi zbedna.....

----------


## witu102

też myślałem o tym philipsie..co do UPNP to nie wiem jak masz to połączone..jak na WiFI to się nie dziwie...obecnie mam w salonie Fergusona Arive HD110 z adapterem na WiFi i filmów oglądać się nie da, youtube chodzi ok, ale długo trwa samo wyszukiwanie...można oglądać zdjęcia, ale raczej jest to męczące..dlatego teraz chce kupić switcha gigabitowego i wszystko na RJ45 spiąć...to chyba jedyna opcja, żeby jako tako to śmigało :smile:

----------


## mario0658

wszystko  na kabelkach cat6 po gigabicie. Switch tez moim zdaniem niezly  (tez gigabit)  dyski sieciowe takze.... 
Wszystko polaczone jak nalezy , mam troszke pojecie o tym...
WiFi  tylko i wylacznie do laptopa  (chodz i tak przewaznie podpinam kabelek)
A i tak dziala to slabienko  :sad:

----------


## witu102

no jeszcze chcę na tym switchu puścić instalacje LAN do filmów i ewentualnie zdjęć czasem, ogólnie do wymiany danych między TV/PC/laptop/odtwarzacz HDD itd..nie wiem czy 1GBit pociągnie, słyszałem, że film full HD z audio 5.1 to około 40-50MBit/s więc zakładając, że nie będę słuchał 4 radyj na raz i oglądał full HD na 5 telewizorach na raz, a do tego równocześnie robił backupu 2TB dysku to powinno wytrzymać :smile: 
na WiFi chcę mieć ewentualnie lapka ipoda i takie rzeczy z którymi będę się przemieszczał..
co do dysków to takie coś mi wpadło w oko :smile: 
http://allegro.pl/dysk-sieciowy-serw...325679057.html
z tego co widzę to ma dwie kieszenie SATA 3,5" (max 2x2TB) do tego obsługę transmisji gigabitowej...czy są coś na co powinienem zwrócić uwagę?
Co do wzmacniacza wynalazłem coś co wygląda solidniej ciut:
http://allegro.pl/mini-wzmacniacz-vo...329607421.html
myślicie, że da radę?

----------


## magicc

ja nie wiem, czy warto instalować sprzęt samochodowy w domu. W tym sprzęcie położono uwagę na obudowę, możliwość zasilania z 12V ( prawdopodobnie wewnętrzna przetwornica i tak podnosi napięcie do 20-30V), i inne rzeczy których nie potrzebujesz w domu- a i tak za nie zapłacisz. Taki wzmacniacz potrzebuje zasilania 12 V i to o sporym amperażu. Lepiej kupić jakiś dedykowany wzmacniacz domowy, ewentualnie wykorzystać coś używanego ze sprzętu RTV o dobrych właściwościach.

----------


## witu102

a możesz coś podrzucić..bo chciałbym, żeby spełniał następujące warunki:
-nie ciągnął prądu jak szalony
-nie trzeba było go za każdym razem włączać
-nie musi mieć gigantycznej mocy
-fajnie by było gdyby był mały (zmieścił się nad sufitem podwieszanym ewentualnie w dużej skrzynce podtynkowej)

Z góry dzięki :smile:

----------


## maciej_gorny

Witam,,

moim skromnym zdaniem warto zastosować głośniki aktywne.
Na przykład takie: http://www.apart-audio.com/Products/...ls.aspx?id=302

Nie ma problemu z zasilaniem (230V)
Mamy sterowanie IR z pilota
Jakość dźwięku stosunkowo dobra jak na głośnik 5,25"
Prawdziwe 30W RMS na kanał a nie jakieś PMPO.
Wykonanie w kolorze białym lub czarnym.
Możliwość sterowania po RS232  lub podłączonym kablem CAT5 do opcjonalnego panela ściennego.
Dwa wejścia liniowe.

Myślę, że takie kolumienki świetnie się sprawdzą w zastosowaniu domowym.

Pozdrawiam Maciek

----------


## witu102

też o tym pomyślałem...audiofilem nie jestem więc głośniki aktywne powinny być ok..może nawet zestaw go komputera np taki:
http://allegro.pl/logitech-glosniki-...358209582.html
byłby ok?
pomyślałem, żeby dać je w sypialni i podłączyć pod AUX-in telewizor przy okazji :smile:

----------


## maciej_gorny

jeśli masz gdzie postawić taki zestaw to czemu nie?!
Jedno i drugie rozwiązanie zagra podobnie. 
Pozostaje kwestia umiejscowienia, montażu(Apart'a można powiesić na ścianie) i ewentualnego sterowania (Logitech nie ma pilota IR).

Pozdrawiam Maciek

----------


## witu102

a znaleźć je można gdzieś w PL, bo ani na allegro ani na ceneo nie znalazłem...
co do Logitecha to myślałem, żeby głośniki umieścić w sypialni przy TV (i wykorzystać wejście AUX), zaś w salonie podłączyć przez wejście stereo do Z-5500 które będą robiły z kino domowe i tak :smile:

----------


## maciej_gorny

Cena takich kolumn Apart'a to ok 880,00 pln za parę.

Pozdrawiam Maciek

----------


## witu102

dzięki :smile:  rozważę,ale na dzień dzisiejszy kupię logitechy za 159zł bo koszty rosną lawinowo :smile:

----------


## witu102

Witam, 
obecnie robi się instalacja elektryczno techniczna w salonie i na razie sprawę podłączeń do Maximusa rozwiązałem tak:


-zielony kabel - póki co wpuszczony w ścianę głośnikowy 2x1,5 po zakończeniu prac chciałbym na obu jego końcach zrobić końcówki RCA
-czerwony kabel RJ45 do switcha (po remoncie założę oczywiście końcówkę odpowiednią)
-fioletowy kabel (na razie w roli pilota), żeby nie bawić się w przeciąganie kabla od oryginalnego zasilacza przez peszel chciałbym albo zastąpić go 2x1,5 i na z jednej strony przylutować zasilacz z transformatorem a z drugiej odpowiednią końcówkę od oryginalnego zasilacza, albo na tej skrętce pogrupować i dać na jedną żyłę "prądową" 2 pary i na drugą też dwie...teoretycznie przekrój wychodzi 2x1 czyli tak jak jest w oryginalnym zasilaczu, ale nie wiem czy to ma sens i które rozwiązanie jest lepsze i czy takie obejście się z zasilaczem jest możliwe (czy będzie działał jak należy). Podobne wątpliwości mam co do kabla RCA, ale rozumiem, że założenie końcówek RCA do kabla głośnikowego 2x1,5 jest możliwe.

----------


## dendrytus

> Pomyślałem sobie czy nie dało by się stworzyć takiego systemu taniej.
> Oto na co wpadłem:


 Tylko, że to nie jest żaden multiroom. Równie dobrze mogłeś wstawić sobie mini wieże. Ciekawe rozwiązanie, tylko nic w nim odkrywczego.

----------


## witu102

no a na czym polega Twoim zdaniem multiroom?
Czy aby nie na tym, że w centralnym miejscu mam dysk/serwer muzyczny i mogę korzystać z jego zasobów w każdym pokoju?
Kupując miniwieże musiałbym biegać z płytami/pendrivem, a tego chce uniknąć...

----------


## szafa

Polecam rozwiązanie logitecha w rozsądnych pieniądzach zobacz sobie prezentacje:

Logitech Squeezebox Boom

Logitech Squeezebox Classic

----------


## witu102

cóż Logitech to wydatek jednak ponad 1tys zł za jednostkę  :sad:  jak porównywałem funkcjonalność, to np radia FM się tam nie uświadczy.. :sad:

----------


## dendrytus

Dla tych którzy nie wiedzą co to multiroom i nie rozumieją jego idei.
http://www.revox.com/#/special,targe...ltiroom_en.swf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR6IuN1wuDM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqrNlKsBTOg
No ale są tacy którzy robią kino domowe na logitechu.
PS.
Mam russound'a ca4 tak, że z praktyki wiem o czym mówię.

----------


## szafa

Ale zupełnie nie wiem czemu się czepiasz Logitecha ? Czego temu rozwiązaniu brakuje ? Dostępne są różne urządzenia pozwalające na samodzielne odtwarzanie muzyki oraz zasilenie zestawów Hi-Fi. Urządzenia się synchronizują, możesz je sterować z dowolnego urządzenia - telefon, tablet, komputer, pilot. Możliwa praca zsynchronizowana i indywidualna, centralny serwer plików. Może nie jest taki "profesjonalny" i nie da się go wmontować w ścianę ale posiada pełną funkcjonalność i pracuje znakomicie. Idealny dla osób które nie mają możliwości dociągnięcia dodatkowych kabli gdyż działa również po wifi. Dostępna jest ogromna liczba pluginów i dodatków.

Jeszcze link do dostępnych urządzeń: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/speake....ac=bc|50|5745

ps. Temat dotyczył systemu multiroom a nie kina domowego.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale zupełnie nie wiem czemu się czepiasz Logitecha ?


 Bo ma tyle wspólnego z kinem domowym co Trabant Limousine z limuzyną. A może dlatego, że wyznaję zasadę: plastik nie gra, a MP3 to nie muzyka.
Cały pomysł multiroom opiera się na zasadzie wbudowanych w ścianę sterowników i głośników, żeby nie zagracać pomieszczenia, uniknąć plątaniny kabli i mieć możliwość bardzo dużej aranżacji wnętrza. Sterowniki zawsze znajdują się w miejscu, które nigdy nie podlega aranżacji i nigdy nie jest zastawiane.
Cały sprzęt znajduje się w szafie np. w przedpokoju czy nawet w garażu. Może być w dowolnym miejscu budynku.
Nalepka M na BMW 3 1,6 LPG nie robi z  niego BMW M3. Prawda?

----------


## szafa

Tak samo jak kupienie sprzętu Bang & Olufsen nie robi z człowieka melomana

----------


## dendrytus

> Tak samo jak kupienie sprzętu Bang & Olufsen nie robi z człowieka melomana


Oczywistą oczywistością jest że nie, bo B&O nie jest dla melomanów.

----------


## witu102

Patrzyłem na Twoje linki i jakoś poza sterowaniem z IPoda różnicy w funkcjonalności nie widzę...może powiedz ile Cie Twój Russound kosztował?
Ja wybrałem takie rozwiązanie, bo na takie mnie stać i na takie mam ochotę...co do głośników Logitecha to po pierwsze mieszkam w bloku więc nie będę korzystał z gigantycznych głośności, po drugie pokój ma 22m2 i nie mam miejsca na kolumny 50x50x150cm zwyczajnie mi się takie coś też nie podoba..chciałem małe głośniki z możliwością powieszenia na ścianie, najlepiej bez potrzeby dokupywania amplitunera za kolejne 800zł...
Co do Twojej definicji systemu multiroom to sterowniki mam na ścianie, dysk sieciowy, switch i router w szafie w przedpokoju..jedyne czego nie mam to głośników w suficie...poza łazienką, tam są...głównie dlatego, że i tak potrzebuje głośników do KD więc czemu nie mam wykorzystać ich do słuchania innej muzyki...a skoro mp3 to nie muzyka dla Ciebie to jaką masz szafę, że zmieściłeś tam gramofon  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Patrzyłem na Twoje linki i jakoś poza sterowaniem z IPoda różnicy w funkcjonalności nie widzę...może powiedz ile Cie Twój Russound kosztował?


około 10 tys. 



> Co do Twojej definicji systemu multiroom


To nie jest moja definicja, tylko ogólnie przyjęta.



> to sterowniki mam na ścianie,


Nie masz sterownika, tylko radio internetowe. Ja mogę moim sterownikiem sterować dowolnym urządzeniem od magnetofony szpulowego( jeśli ma pilota) po zmieniarkę cd. przy pomocy pilota od tego urządzenia lub pilota uniwersalnego



> a skoro mp3 to nie muzyka dla Ciebie to jaką masz szafę, że zmieściłeś tam gramofon


 Całość stoi w szafie serwerowej 15U i nie ma tam gramofonu, ale gdybym miał ochotę to mogę go w kilka minut podłączyć.
Sorki ale należę niestety do tych nieszczęśliwców, którzy rozróżniają MP3 od cd. Zresztą skoro mam oryginalną płytę, to po co mam ją przerabiać na mp3.
 System fajny i pewnie będzie działał, ale to nie multiroom.

----------


## ardziu

Skoro na forum dla audiofilów masz za kiepski sprzęt to na forum dla normalnych ludzi pokazujesz jaki to wspaniały jesteś ? heh..
Rozwiązanie przedstawione tutaj jest jak najbardziej w porządku, mieści się założeniach projektu, więc co jeszcze ? Brak możliwości brandzlowania się świadomością że sprzęt potrafi odtwarzać dźwięki które potrafi wychwycić klika procent ludności ? A przekładając na motoryzację - to nie trampek a raczej audi.

----------


## dendrytus

> Skoro na forum dla audiofilów masz za kiepski sprzęt to na forum dla normalnych ludzi pokazujesz jaki to wspaniały jesteś ? heh..


Systemy multiroom nie są dla audiofilów.



> Rozwiązanie przedstawione tutaj jest jak najbardziej w porządku, mieści się założeniach projektu, więc co jeszcze ?


Projekt jest fajny, ale nie spełnia wszystkich założeń dla multiroom, a więc nim nie jest. Samochód bez silnika spełnia prawie wszystkie założenia dla definicji samochodu.

Jak wbuduję zwykłe radia w ścianę i podłącze do nich zabudowane głośniki, to będę miał multiroom czy nie?

----------


## witu102

Ok, skoro dałeś 10tyś to około 4x więcej niż ja zamierzam dać wraz z głośnikami, dyskiem, switchem itd więc nie moja półka cenowa i powiem otwarcie, szkoda byłoby mi tyle kasy do sterowania magnetofonem szpulowym czy gramofonem z IPoda, w założeniu mojego systemu, tak audio przedstawionego w tym wątku jak i wideo jest to, aby wyeliminować całkowicie wszelkie nośniki typu dvd, cd, bluray itd..pomijam fakt zajmowanego miejsca to dodatkowo po kilku latach lubią się ciąć i nie odtwarzać...ja osobiście mp3 od muzyki w filharmonii też odróżniam, ale mam takie szczęścia, że w moim mieście jest i filharmonia i opera i operetka kilkanaście teatrów a hale widowiskową na 18tys widzów zaczynają budować więc w perspektywie kilku lat na brak "prawdziwej" muzyki narzekać nie będę...nazwałem swój system multiroom z tego powodu, że z każdego pokoju mam dostęp do plików mp3/wav/flac zgromadzonych na dysku..tak wiem jestem przestępcą bo:
-nie kupuje oryginalnych płyt audio tylko wolę ściągać z internetu albumy
-nie kupuję filmów na bluray bo wolę ściągać pliki mkv 1080p
-nie kupuje nawet śmiesznie tanich płyt DVD w sklepie tylko ściągam pliki avi z internetu...
ot tak mi wygodniej, taniej i lepiej..a ze swojego systemu mimo, że nie jest prawdziwym multiroomem - wg Ciebie i tak jestem zadowolony...
Zaprezentuj może części składowe swojego multirooma i ogólny schemat..ja osobiście jestem ciekaw bardzo, "jak to powinno być"

----------


## adwlodar

Odgrzebałem ten wątek z ciekawości, ale widzę, że kolega dendrytus nie zamieścił informacji, zdjęć na temat swojego systemu. 

Dendrytus, dlaczego? Umieść tutaj jakieś info. Może się komuś przyda.  :bye: 

Po za tym trudno się sprzeczać, z kimś kto uważa się za lepszego jeżeli ma lepszy system. Problem w tym, że z kultury i szacunku dla innych osób powinno się zachować jakieś pozory grzeczności. Czujesz się lepszy? Fajnie... Ale nie wszyscy mają tyle kasy na takie "zabawki" do domu, dlatego kombinują jak tylko mogą i uważam, że tak na prawdę to cieszy bardziej niż kupno gotowego systemu za 234512343123$. Tak jak w innych wątkach, wniosłeś krytykę, dałeś standardowo linki do YT, napisałeś co masz, ale przydało się to autorowi tematu lub innym zainteresowanym? Napisz coś konstruktywnego. A konkretnie mam na myśli opisanie lub nawet zdjęcia z Twojego systemu. 

Pozdrawiam!

*witu102*, jak ten system działa? miałeś jakieś problemy z instalacją? Zamieniłeś jakieś komponenty?

----------


## witu102

Hej, system działa super. Ostatnio dokupiłem dysk 2TB(Synology DS211j + dysk samsunga 2TB) i teraz muzyka płynie stamtąd, do ej pory szło to z dysków dwóch laptopów. Wszystko bez problemu, radio internetowe super sprawa np na imprezę można puścić lata 80-te i się nie przejmować, obsługa mp3 via USB bezproblemowa...teraz dzięki temu, że na dysku centralnym postawiłem serwer multimediów serviio to nie jestem ograniczony tylko do mp3 via ethernet ale program automatycznie zamienia inne formaty (np flac) do formy czytelnej dla Maximuma. Głośniki Logitecha też rewelacja, służą w salonie do radia i kina domowego i spisują się znakomicie :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Odgrzebałem ten wątek z ciekawości, ale widzę, że kolega dendrytus nie zamieścił informacji, zdjęć na temat swojego systemu. 
> 
> Dendrytus, dlaczego? Umieść tutaj jakieś info. Może się komuś przyda.


Russoun CAS44
http://russound.com/includes/demos/cas44/index.html
http://russound.com/pdf/brochures/CAS44_Brochure.pdf



> Po za tym trudno się sprzeczać, z kimś kto uważa się za lepszego jeżeli ma lepszy system.


Nie uważam się za lepszego z powodu lepszego sprzętu. Nie uważam się za lepszego dlatego, że stać mnie była na taki bajer. Nie uważam się za lepszego z powodu posiadanego majątku, bo pracowałem dla ludzi, którzy kupiliby mnie z całym majątkiem i nawet nie zauważyliby, że mnie kupili.



> Problem w tym, że z kultury i szacunku dla innych osób powinno się zachować jakieś pozory grzeczności.


Grzeczności i szacunek dla kogoś kto twierdzi, że kupił limuzynę, a nabył trabanta limousine?
Mam mieć szacunek dla kogoś kto chce szpanować systemem multiroom, a go nie posiada.
Systemem multiroom, to konkretne rozwiązanie, których w żaden sposób nie spełnia ten system.
Jak postawisz w każdym pokoju zwykłe radio to też będziesz miał multiroom, bo sygnał będzie pobierany z jednego miejsca np pała kultury i nauki w warszawie.



> Czujesz się lepszy? Fajnie... Ale nie wszyscy mają tyle kasy na takie "zabawki" do domu, dlatego kombinują jak tylko mogą i uważam, że tak na prawdę to cieszy bardziej niż kupno gotowego systemu za 234512343123$.


Replika Ferrari nie będzie Ferrari. 
Mnie bardziej cieszył by ferrari z salonu, niż własny zrobiony w garażu z garbusa. 
Ten system nie jest niczym odkrywczym. W przypadku wspomnianego radia jest znany od pierwszego radia.

PS
Multiroom Revox 




Jak widać żadne z firmy produkujących systemy multiroom nie ma rozwiązania podobnego do autora tematu
http://www.scheuer.lu/index.php?p=multimedia

----------


## autorus

A czy nie łatwiej i prościej byłoby wstawić radio internetowe na wifi? U mnie gra logitech i jest ok, może oczywiście łączyć się z kompem i odtwarzać mp3. Nie widzę sensu kuc i kłaść kabli.

----------


## dendrytus

Można. I nie mam nic przeciwko takim rozwiązaniom, tylko nie nazywajmy ich multiroom, bo nimi nie są.
Tu masz 
http://www.berker.com/deutschland/pr...n/radio-touch/
Nowość od Berkera. IP radio z wifi do montażu w puszki osprzętowe. Jest dostępny w Polsce.

PS.
Systemy multiroom oferowane przez dostawców TVSAT też nie są to systemy multi. Multi oznacza wiele. Dwa pokoje to duo lub bi ale na pewno nie multi/wiele.

----------


## witu102

wciąż nie zaprezentowałeś własnego systemu "multiroom"...nie jestem pewien, czy nazwa multiroom jest zarezerwowana do systemów firmowych kosztujących ponad 10tys zł i spełniające kryteria konkretnego producenta..dla mnie mój system jest multiroomem i tak go nazywam...zachowujesz się, jakby ktoś napisał, że ma smaochód-Trabanta, a Ty na to, że Trabant to nie auto, bo nie ma poduszek powietrznych, abs i systemu audio...nie rozumiem Twojego czepialstwa..chcesz się pochwoalić swoim systemem i pokazać, jaki jest fajny?Jestem za, w końcu temu służy to forum, ale załóż własny watek, albo zamieść tutaj "poprawną" Twoim zdaniem wersję, ale niech to nie będzie broszura producenta, ale zdjęcia/filmy prawdziwej, działającej instalacji...dodatkowo proponuje zamówić sobie multiroom w którejś ze znanych sieci TV SAT a następnie złożyć zażalenie, że oferowany przez nich produkt zwany multiroomem, w istocie nim nie jest i zażądac zwrotu kosztów...porównywanie radia wbudowanego w ścianę z moim systemem, wybacz, ale zakrawa o próbę obrażania czytelników wątku. Nigdzie nie napisałem, że system ten nazywam MR bo radia są wbudowane w ścianę, ale dlatego, że całość muzyki jest na dysku centralnym i mogę jej słuchać równocześnie we wszystkich pomieszczeniach.

----------


## witu102

> A czy nie łatwiej i prościej byłoby wstawić radio internetowe na wifi? U mnie gra logitech i jest ok, może oczywiście łączyć się z kompem i odtwarzać mp3. Nie widzę sensu kuc i kłaść kabli.


Prościej, ale RJ-ki są mniej zawodne, oferują większą szybkość przesyłu i większą stabilność. Kute i tak było pod nowa instalację elektryczną i TV-SAT więc jedynym kosztem był kabel RJ45 w cenie 1,13zł/mb co zamknęło się w 200zł za całe mieszkanie.

----------


## dendrytus

> wciąż nie zaprezentowałeś własnego systemu "multiroom"...nie jestem pewien, czy nazwa multiroom jest zarezerwowana do systemów firmowych kosztujących ponad 10tys zł


Multiroom to system nagłaśniania pomieszczeń z centralnego miejsca, twój system tego nie spełnia, a cena jest tu bez znaczenia.



> i spełniające kryteria konkretnego producenta.


Wszyscy producenci systemów multiroom stosują takie rozwiązanie, które jest kompletnie niezgodne z twoim.



> dla mnie mój system jest multiroomem i tak go nazywam.


Nazywając swój system systemem multiroom udowadniasz tylko, że jesteś ignorantem, niemającym bladego pojęcia o systemach multiroom.



> ..zachowujesz się, jakby ktoś napisał, że ma smaochód-Trabanta, a Ty na to, że Trabant to nie auto, bo nie ma poduszek powietrznych, abs i systemu audio...


cały czas porównuję słowo muliiroom do Limousine, a nie do trabant czy samochód. Czy trabant jest limuzyną? Producent trabanta umieścił słowo limousine w nazwie, czy to oznacza, że trabant jest limuzyną?



> nie rozumiem Twojego czepialstwa.


staram się być dokładny, abym nie musiał komuś w przyszłości tłumaczyć, że postawienie kilku odtwarzaczy MP3 z funkcją radia internetowego, nie ma nic wspólnego z systemami multiroom.



> .chcesz się pochwoalić swoim systemem i pokazać, jaki jest fajny?Jestem za, w końcu temu służy to forum, ale załóż własny watek, albo zamieść tutaj "poprawną" Twoim zdaniem wersję, ale niech to nie będzie broszura producenta, ale zdjęcia/filmy prawdziwej, działającej instalacji...dodatkowo proponuje zamówić sobie multiroom w którejś ze znanych sieci TV SAT a następnie złożyć zażalenie, że oferowany przez nich produkt zwany multiroomem, w istocie nim nie jest i zażądac zwrotu kosztów


No cóż, w moim wykonaniu systemy multiroom audio-wideo umożliwiają oglądanie dowolnego kanału tv sat na dowolnym TV i takie rozwiązania były u mnie dostępne już 8-9 lat temu. Istniała też możliwość oglądania filmu z jednego DVD w salonie na dowolnym TV w domu



> ...porównywanie radia wbudowanego w ścianę z moim systemem, wybacz, ale zakrawa o próbę obrażania czytelników wątku.


a czym się różni? Niczym, poza użytą nowszą technologią. Dodatkowo wmontowane radio wygląda estetyczniej, praktyczniej i nawet trochę  przypomina system multiroom.



> Nigdzie nie napisałem, że system ten nazywam MR bo radia są wbudowane w ścianę, ale dlatego, że całość muzyki jest na dysku centralnym i mogę jej słuchać równocześnie we wszystkich pomieszczeniach.


 To, że muzyka znajduje się na dysku na serwerze, nie oznacza, że masz multiroom. W przypadku normalnego radia FM cała muzyka znajduje się w rozgłośni radiowej.

PS

http://domiq.pl/pl/wsparcie/samouczki/39-multiroom.html

----------


## witu102

ulżyło Ci? zamieść coś więcej niż foldery producenta to będzie podstawa do dyskusji..bo póki co swoimi uwagami nic konstruktywnego na forum nie wnosisz...9 lat temu DVD ledwo pojawiało się w PL (płyta DVD-R-1997 by Pioneer), Pierwszy odtwarzacz w USA to był rok 97, oficjal nie za datę wprowadzenia na rynek ogólnoścwiatowy odtwarzacza DVD podaje się 2002r więc albo jesteś nieprzyzwoicie bogatym smarkaczem mającym czego tylko zapragniesz, albo jesteś bajkopisarzem..obie te opcje pasują do prezentowanego tutaj poziomu dyskusji...

----------


## mateoosh

> Prościej, ale RJ-ki są mniej zawodne, oferują większą szybkość przesyłu i większą stabilność. Kute i tak było pod nowa instalację elektryczną i TV-SAT więc jedynym kosztem był kabel RJ45 w cenie 1,13zł/mb co zamknęło się w 200zł za całe mieszkanie.


Podpisuje sie - koszt na etapie budowy niewielki, a mamy duza stabilnosc.

U mnie w kazdym pokoju mam jedno gniazdko podlaczone do gigabitowego switcha cisco (z pracy wzialem  :smile: . na strychu serwer z PCta na linuxie (kupiony na allegro za 500pln). W nim 4 dyski 1TB ( 2 w mirrorze na zdjecia). Postawiony serwer NFS, samby i shoutcast. Dodatkowo 2 accespointy 802.11n na scianach Koszt calosci niewysoki a mozliwosci spore.

----------


## witu102

jedno tylko? :smile:  ja dałem dużo więcej licząc z kablami pod "multiroom" kuchnia 2x, łazienka 1x, salon 5x, pokój 4x, sypialnia 2x korytarz 2x...gniazdka 2x są od 1x w ospelu droższe o 10zł więc wziąłem opcję maksimum :smile:  u mnie całość serwera na Synology DS211j, zaś switcha gigabitowego mam od TP-Linka, narazie 2TB, ale już 0,7 zajęte :smile:

----------


## adwlodar

Dobrze *dendrytus*, mamy inne zdanie na jeden temat. Oboje mamy do tego prawo. Jednak prosiłem Cię o wstawienie zdjęć, a Ty znowu podajesz katalogi i filmy. Doczekamy się opisu Twojego systemu wraz ze zdjęciami? Na prawdę chciałbym żebyś się podzielił tym z Nami.

----------


## witu102

patrząc na inne wątki i udział dendrytusa na forum myślę, że o systemach multiroom słyszał tylko z owych katalogów, a jego wypowiedzi to tylko prowokacja...olać trola :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

Nie za bardzo wiem po co wam moje zdjęcia i co mogą wnieść, skoro dokumentacja i zdjęcia producentów są dużo lepszej jakości.
Ale Ok

Zdjęcie pochodzi z pewne mojej realizacji.
Dolny otwór to miejsce na sterownik od systemu multiroom.

----------


## adwlodar

> (img)
> Zdjęcie pochodzi z pewne mojej realizacji.
> Dolny otwór to miejsce na sterownik od systemu multiroom.


a to wypowiedź wcześniejsza: 



> PS.
> Mam russound'a ca4 tak, że z praktyki wiem o czym mówię.


W takim razie, ja wkleję zdjęcie mojej ukochanej Rodzicielki jak stoi w centralnym punkcie domu (salonie) i "wrzeszczy" na obiad pozostałych członków domu. Ja mam taki multiroom. 





> Nie za bardzo wiem po co wam moje zdjęcia i co mogą wnieść, skoro dokumentacja i zdjęcia producentów są dużo lepszej jakości.


Żeby podziwiać.

----------


## dendrytus

> a to wypowiedź wcześniejsza:


Jasne, jeszcze będę musiał pokazać fakturę że to faktycznie zostało kupione.



> W takim razie, ja wkleję zdjęcie mojej ukochanej Rodzicielki jak stoi w centralnym punkcie domu (salonie) i "wrzeszczy" na obiad pozostałych członków domu. Ja mam taki multiroom.


Rób co chcesz to twój problem, nie mój.



> Żeby podziwiać.


A co tu jest do podziwiania? Miało coś wnosić, to wnosi.
PS
Ten zielony kabelek jest od KNX/EIB. To tak dla informacji, jakby ktoś nie wiedział.

----------


## adwlodar

> Jasne, jeszcze będę musiał pokazać fakturę że to faktycznie zostało kupione.


Pokaż mi gdzie ja Cię proszę o pokazanie faktury czy innego dowodu zakupu. Ja tylko chcę zobaczyć faktyczne działające urządzenie w jakimś być może racku czy gdzie tam chowasz swój skarb.




> A co tu jest do podziwiania? Miało coś wnosić, to wnosi.


Rozumiem, że nie lubisz się chwalić. Oo... zaraz. Twoje wcześniejsze wypowiedzi wskazują na coś innego.





> Ten zielony kabelek jest od KNX/EIB. To tak dla informacji, jakby ktoś nie wiedział.


O kurde! TERAZ CI WIERZE! ŚWIETNY TEN MULTIROOM!!!

----------


## witu102

No ale cały czasz dendrytus twierdzisz, że Ty masz działającą instalację multiroom a na dodatek 10 lat temu sterowałeś swoim DVD tak, że miałeś obraz w każdym pokoju...fajnie, ale pokazywanie kabli w ścianie u *kogoś* na budowie to nie to o co wszyscy Cię tu prosimy..robisz szum gdy ja pokazuje swoją działająca i zainstalowaną instalację, którą śmiem nazywać multiroom, a sam rzucasz albo folderami producentów albo jakimiś instalacjami na budowie. Pokaż co masz Ty. Jednostkę centralną, panele głośniki..i nie chodzi mi tu op linki czy zdjęcia z ceneo.pl...masz się za wielkiego znawcę i wyrocznię, bo montujesz (podobno) takie systemy..jak się przejrzy forum to poza hydrauliką rzekomo montujesz wszystko, ale to Twoja sprawa. Nie lubię obrażania innych i wywyższania się w sytuacji gdy prawdopodobnie o wspomnianym przez siebie sprzęcie słyszałeś podczas przerwy na drugie śniadanie jak jeden robotnik  drugiemu mówił co to "bogate pojeby" nie mają w domach pomontowane...sorry, ale w obecnej sytuacji Twoja wiarygodność jest raczej bliska 0...

----------


## konrey

Cześć Witu, fajny pomysł z tym Twoim projektem i chciałbym się powoli przygotować do czegoś takiego, ale z kasiurką nie jest najlepiej  :smile:  Możesz dokładniej przedstawić projekcik, czy coś się zmieniło od tego zaprezentowanego na początku?

----------


## witu102

Projekcik?hmm no ogólnie nie mam jakiegoś całościowego projektu, ale założenia podczas kładzenia kabli były następujące:
w miejsca gdzie będą radia/tablety doprowadzam RJ-ki z szafy rackowej, 2 kable RCA do miejsca gdzie będzie wzmacniacz/głośniki i jeden peszel z kablem 2x1,5 lub RJ45 (zależy jak zostawało kabla) który kończy się w puszce instalacyjnej 15x15cm gdzieś przy podłodze a do tej puszki mam dociągnięte 230V.
Początkowo chciałem wszystko postawić na maximumach MR 2000 ale jak to z kasą bywa było jej za mało i jak już kilka miesięcy później chciałem dokupić brakujące 2 sztuki to już dystrybutor nie miał ani jednej. Wobec ego musiałem pokombinować i zamiast MR2000 zakupiłem tableta za 169zł u speca od pleksi dorobiłem mu obudowę do montażu na ścianie i powiesiłem i podłączyłem :smile: 

Więcej masz tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-M3-70m2/page6

----------


## mari1981

Niestety zarówno mr 2000 jak rowniez spelniający podobne funkcje logitech Logitech Squeezebox touch zostały wycofane na amen. Witu masz moze pomysl jakie inne urządzenie , najlepiej zdolne do montarzu w scianie, mozna zastosowac jako jednostke sterującą w strefie?  Wolalbym uniknąc rozwiązan z tabletem.

----------


## witu102

No niestety, ale nie mam pomysłu, bo nie ma urządzenia nadającego się na ścianę, do dziś nie rozumiem co im ten MR 2000 nie pasował.. :sad:

----------


## homiq

Witu, a gdzie chciałeś dać głośniki ? 
Nie bardzo rozumiem twoją koncepcję, wzmacniacz i głośniki miały być w tym pokoju co panel na ścianie ?

----------


## witu102

Sytuacja wygląda tak, mam radio MR 2000 w łazience i salonie, w łazience mam głośniki + wzmacniacz w podwieszanym suficie, w salonie dźwięk idzie przez "kino domowe" czyli zestaw Logitech Z-5500, w kuchni mam głośniki położone na szafkach kuchennych i zasilacz też a dźwięk leci z tabletu (albo uPnP, albo radio internetowe, albo youtube, cokolwiek mi się zachce). Mam jeszcze przewidziane miejsce w sypialni koło łóżka i chcę to połączyć z TV w sensie, że jak będę oglądał TV to dźwięk z TV a jak radio to z radia, po prostu kupię jakiś zestaw głośników z dwoma wejściami.

----------


## homiq

niestety nie znam radia MR2000 i jego możliwości, natomiast widzę "minusy" w konieczności włączania i ustawiania na odpowiednie wyjście głośników w salonie i sypialni

powinno być tak, że bierzesz smartfona do ręki i włączasz muzykę w strefach, które cię interesują - proste i szybkie
a tu widać konieczność spaceru i ustawiania sprzętów (to raczej kilka osobnych rozwiązań niż multiroom)

----------


## witu102

Tyle, że w tym celu musiałbym i każdy mieszkaniec mieć smartfona....a ostatnio przechodzę na coś nie dotykowego, bo mnie juz szlag trafia...oczywiście najlepiej by było jakby się sama włączała ulubiona muzyka jak tylko wejdę do pomieszczenia, ustawienie wejścia na głośnikach to jedno kliknięcie podobnie jak odpalenie programu na smartfonie i jakoś mogę z tym żyć...
Nie zapominaj, że ja na cały system z kinem domowym wydałem około 2tys zł....możesz w tej cenie zaproponować system włączany smartfonami i myślami?

----------


## homiq

> Nie zapominaj, że ja na cały system z kinem domowym wydałem około 2tys zł....możesz w tej cenie zaproponować system włączany smartfonami i myślami?


W tej kwocie faktycznie trudno zrobić system. 
Nie odbieraj źle moich uwag, po prostu patrzę na użytkowość a ta występuje jak coś jest proste i jasne. 
Im więcej przełączników i niby spraw oczywistych tym więcej sytuacji :
włączyłem - nie gra - a to tylko przełączniczek...   a to już jest problem np. dla żony albo dziecka

----------


## witu102

niby tak, ale przy zadanym funduszu uważam, że fakt takiej "prowizorki" nie jest jakiś karygodny..oczywiście nie jest to system porównywalny z takimi za xxxxx zł ale z funkcjonalnością nie mamy jakiś strasznych kłopotów...

----------


## dendrytus

Może coś takiego?

----------


## witu102

Może tylko pamiętaj o budżecie...jeden squeezebox to blisko 1,5tys zł

----------


## autorus

ale juz squeezbox radio to ok 500-600zł. 
Sterujesz przez kompa, ustawiasz budzenie przez kompa. Możesz przejąć kontrolę przez kompa  tzn zmienić stację, regulowac głośność, ale nie wiem czy to akurat takie bardzo przydatne  :smile:  Mam dwa takie radyjka. I jak na razie jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## dendrytus

> Może tylko pamiętaj o budżecie...jeden squeezebox to blisko 1,5tys zł


Raczej chodziło mi o funkcjonalność, a ta jak wiadomo nie jest tania.




> Możesz przejąć kontrolę przez kompa  tzn zmienić stację, regulowac głośność, ale nie wiem czy to akurat takie bardzo przydatne


Czyli najprawdopodobniej istnieje możliwość sterowania poprzez iPada lub androida, a to byłby duży atut.

PS
Sprawdziłem, jest kilkanaście aplikacji do sterowania z poziomu androida.

PS2.
Fajny numer mojego posta 1111

----------


## autorus

faktycznie, tez zerknąłem i na androida jest czym sterować  :smile:

----------


## aadamuss24

Witam. Mam krótkie pytanie tylko : jak zrobić aby radio uruchamiało się przy wejściu do pomieszczenia ?
Czujniki ruchu już próbowałem ale mają dużą zwłokę i małą dokładność, czułość. Działąją tylko na starsze amplitunery które po zaniku napięcia nie przechodzą w tryb stand by, poza tym nie wszystkie startują od razu, niektóre muszą się wygrzać  :smile:  
Potrzebuję coś co się szybko uruchomi i zagra na głośnikach wbudowanych w sufit. 
pozdr adam

----------


## witu102

Może jakaś bariera podczerwieni/fotokomórka byłaby dokładniejsza...może rozwiązaniem byłoby aby radio było włączone, a napięcie podawać na zasilacz tylko?

----------


## lberg

Witam,
Chciałbym odświeżyć ten temat bo mam kilka pytań do ludzi, którzy są zorientowani w tym temacie. Ja niestety jestem laikiem także proszę o wyrozumiałość :smile:  Mam budżet ok. 1 tyś złotych i chciałbym w kuchni zainstalować radio podtynkowe. W sumie nie musi być podtynkowe, tylko chodzi o to żeby zostało zainstalowane na ścianie. Do tego 2 głośniki zainstalowane na suficie. 
Jaki sprzęt polecacie i jaki powinien być schemat podłączenia takiego urządzenia? Jestem przed położeniem tynków, za ok 2 tygodnie będę miał robioną elektrykę w całym domu. Mi zależy tylko na kuchni.
Bardzo mi się podobało radio maximum mr 2000 zaproponowane przez niektórych użytkowników na tym forum. Ale zauważyłem, że już go chyba nie ma w sprzedaży?
Zwracam się z prośbą o jakieś propozycje dotyczące radia i głośników?
Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## fenix2

Właśnie maximum mr 2000 wycofali i co proponujecie w zamian. Też się zastanawiam co fajnego w dobrej cenie można by zamontować.

----------


## witu102

problem jest taki, że urządzenia takiego jak MR2000 czyli z dedykowanym uchwytem na ścianę, obsługą radia FM, radia internetowego, DAB, USB czy uPnP w dodatku relatywnie płaskiego i estetycznie wyglądającego nie ma...trzeba rzeźbić jak nie w ścianie to w plastiku aby dane urządzenie "dostosować" ja zastosowałem najtańszy tablet + obudowa na zamówienie i działa, ale kombinacji było co nie miara i jakbym widział to od razu bym kupił 5 sztuk MR2000 zamiast zostawiać te wydatki na później.. :sad:

----------


## fenix2

Z podtynkowych jest jeszcze *Berker radio touch IP*, E-MUSIC Simon 82.
A z nie podtynkowych to Philips NP350, Logitech Squeezebox, Wifi dual ir-1, Dual DAB 1A, Philips WAS7500.

----------


## witu102

tylko nie spełniają one podstawowej cechy czyli możliwości powieszenia na ścianie...

----------


## Dwd89

panowie, odkopuję stary temat więc pewnie mi się oberwie, jednakże sam też kombinowałem nad systemem multi-room

u siebie testowałem takie rozwiązanie:

1.Nas z aplikacją BubbleUpnp Server (magazyn danych oraz synchronizacja pomiędzy "pilotami") 
2.Piloty to tablety z systemem android oraz zainstalowaną aplikacją BubbleUpnp (uwaga, tablet może sterować odtwarzaczem, jednakże za pomocą dokładnie dwóch kliknięć stać się odtwarzaczem - muzyka w domu np. romantycznaz open-fm, a w łazience kobietka wlacza sobie jakiś swój ulubiony kawałek z nas'a)
3. Renderer tzn. odtwarzacz. do testów służył mi komputer pc z foobar'em,  jednak praca ciągła jest prądożerna i niestabilna.
Został on zastąpiony komputerem Raspberry Pi wpiętym razem z Nas'em, routerem i tabletami do UPS'a.

U mnie łazienka bez okna, warunek dla PLC jeśli swiatło w łazience wyłączone, wyłącz wzmacniacz w łazience. Potrzeba do tego większej ilości przekaźników.


Są trzy problemy do rozwiązania:

1. Tablet jako odtwarzacz - staje się odrębną strefą, muzyka leci z tabletu jak więc puścić sygnał z tabletu do głośnika w danym pomieszczeniu. 
Potrzebne będą: wzmacniacz z dwoma wejściami line-in, może nadajnik IR zmieniający wejście line-in w przypadku zmiany pilota w odtwarzacz oraz makro do tabletu,
opcja 2: wzmak z jednym wejściem line-in i jakis przełącznik który "odcina" sygnał z multiroom'u a puszcza sygnał z tabletu 

opcja 3: przełączanie kabelków przy wzmaku - ja jestem na to zbyt leniwy  :wink: . 

2. Jakieś urządzenie które powieli sygnał line-in do wielu wzmacniaczy - powinno to być dość proste. 

3. Oglądamy film i chcemy wyłączyć multiroom żeby odgłosy nie nosiły się w całym domu. Potrzebny jest wiec przekaźnik odłączający zasilanie w wzmacniaczach multiroom'u. Widzę to tak: telefon z androidem z dużym ekranem dotykowym. Naciskam na opcję Multiroom i po prawej stronie zamiast ON jest OFF (wyświetlanie stanu) przekaźnik odłączył zasilanie od wszystkich dodatkowych wzmacniaczy. Sterowanie rtv za pomocą np podczerwieni IR zmieniło ustawienie wzmacniacza w salonie z wejścia raspberry na wejście tv. Problem w miarę prosty do rozwiązania dla osób mających wprawę w PLC.

Koszty:
NAS (opcja bo nie jest konieczny a bubbleupnp serwer moze byc nawet na raspberry)
Raspberry lub maly komputerek
UPS: opcja choć zalecana, wyłączenie prądu w domu nie zburzy nam ustawień
Wzmacniacze do multiroom'u jakieś maleństwa + jakieś głośniki.
Okablowanie
Sterowanie RTV za pomocą np. IR jakiś przekaźnik do wyłączania multiroom'u

----------

